# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  الطريق إلى جرش

## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*
الطريق إلى جرش 



          إعداد  و  تصوير

 الباحث عبدالكريم أحمد الخلايلــه

ـــ هللوه .... هللوه.... أيوه ..أنا أبوالرائد.. يا صاحبي لاتنسى بكره موعدنا في رحلة إلى جرش ... بنلتقي عند مسجد الجامعة الأردنية الساعة الثامنة والنصف صباحا ً... بس ع شرط أسلمك سيارتي وإنت إللي رح تسوقها لأني رح  أكتب شو عم  بيصير وإحنا ماشيين ..........


ماشي ياعم ......... أوكيييييييييييييه .. إتفقنا .                                 *******
ــ أهلاااااااااااااااااا وسهلااااااااااا......والله عا الموعد تمام التمام.
ــ شغل السيارة ... وحط العداد صفر....... يالله حط أول وقول يالله عليك الإتكال......... وهلأ بدن نقرأ دعاء السفر .
ــ شايف الطلعة هذيك..... هاي بتروح على مدينة الجبيهه ...إمشي و بعد 500 م خذ  عا اليسار حتى ندخل من وسط الجبيهه ودير بالك الشارع مش واسع وفيه بلدية وبنك ومدرستين ومحلات تجاريه ، يعني الحركة فل الفل ، يعني زحمه يادنيا زحمه..............


ــ خليك ماشييييييييييييي ولما تشوف العداد 5 , 1 كم معناته ياسيدي إنت في آخر البلد ورح تشوف دوار إسمه " دوار الجبيهة " ولاتروح لا يمين ولا شمال لا تظيعنا !!! خلي الدوار على يسارك ودير بالك الأزمة هون خانقه ......... إمشي وإتجه نحو الشمال وخليك دوغري........
ــ أظن عداد سيارتك صار 5 , 2 كم إذن إنته على دوار آخر ... والله إسمه غير محدد ... أهو دوار ........... خليه على يسارك وإتجه شمالا ً........
ــ آآآآهـ بتسألني لمين ها البيت إللي على يسارك ؟ ياحبيبي هذا بيت        " أخت الأردنيين جميعا ً " محبوبة الجماهير النشمية الهاشمية الأردنية سمو الأميره بسمه بنت طلال صاحبة الأيادي البيضاء ، الله يطولنا بعمرها .
ــ أيوااااااااااااااااااهـ وهالحين ، رح تنزل بإتجاه مدينة الجبيهه الترويحية 





لكن مارح نوصلها ، فعداد السياره 5 , 3 كم  فلازم ننزل من فوق الجسر يمينا ً إلى تحت الجسر ، 


حتى نربط مع " شارع الأردن " وهلأ بدك تغني " وإبتدا المشوار " سمعني عاد بدي أسمع صوتك ...................
ــ إحنا الآن ماشيين في شارع كبير وواسع ولكن خليك حذر جدا ًمن الكوربات والمنعطفات والنزول الحاد والمناظر .






ـــ شوف ياصاحبي إذا صار عداد السيارة  19 كم هون بدك توخذ منتهى الحذر.......... هذا نزول حاد وطويل مع منعطف حاد ............فأحسن إلك ولغيرك لاتستعمل البريكات إستعمل الغيارات العكسية  حوالي 7 كم وإنته على ها الحال ، لكن رح تشوف مناظر حلوه بس ياحرام كيف بدك تشوفها وإنت عم بتسوق .......... مافي أمامك إلا ّ تصف على اليمين ونتريح شوي وتصورلك أكمـّـن صورة...















ـــ خلاص ياصاحبي يالله شغل وحط أول وقول يالله ..... مبسوط ..هاه ...
 طبعا ً الطريق سهل وشجر عى الصفين وغابات يمين وشمال !!!!!!!!!
ـــ لاتنسى بس يصير عداد السياره 27 كم صف على اليمين حتى أعطيك فرصة تتفرج على جامعة فيلادلفيا الخاصة..وموقعها الساحر....... 



ـ بعدين  أنا عازمك على فطور في أحد ها المطاعم ... أردني ع لبناني ع سوري .... موجود مطاعم بكثرة......... أكلات شعبية أكلات أخرى كله كله موجود.......فيه إثنين موجودين في مكان مرتفع يخليك تشوف كل المناظر الحلوة..... أنا جربتهم......... وبما أنك ظيف رح أختار المطعم إللي يعجبك .


ـــ يالله ياصاحبي خلينا نمشي ..... توكلنا على الله ... إمشي شوي شوي مشان تشوف المناظر الجميله ........ الشارع ومرتفعات الرمان وطريق المصطبة وتلة الرز وسد الملك طلال 
ـــ إذا جاي عبالك نستريح ......... فيه مطعم ع اليسار لبناني ... جلسته حلوه وبترد الروح ........ آآآآآآآهـ ما أحلا ريحة المشاوي والكبه والتبوله أأأأه مش عداد السياره 31 كم هذاك هو ّ المطعم !!!! 



بدك نمشي إنت حر ... ياالله بينا ياالله ................. بس ذكرني لما العداد يأشر على 34 كم 
رح ننزل نتفرج على سيل جرش ــ الزرقاء إللي ياحسرتي عليه .........
إللي تحول من نهر عظيم يحسب له ألف حساب إلى سيل للمياه غير الصالحة للشرب أو حتى الإستعمال ؟؟؟!!!! 





 











ـــ بلاش نطول هون خلينا نمشي ......... أيوه خليك صاعد حتى تشوف طريق على شكل Y ، فلا تروح على اليسار لأنه الشارع هذا يودينا على إربد .......... عشان هيك لزْما ً ولابد خذ الشارع إللي على اليمين... وعلى مهلك ... لأننا سندخل من تحت نفق يقودنا إلى جرش.............. آآآآآآآآهـ



شايف ها الطريق كيف صار !!! كان سايد واحد والسواقه عليه بتخوف لكن الحمدلله الحكومة قامت بتوسيعه وصار سايدين........ خليك ماشي دوغري بين ها الأشجار والمزارع والمشاتل حتى نوصل للإشارة........



ـــ هاي الإشاره بتشير إلى جرش وعجلون ......... 







إحنا بدنا نروح جرش فلازم نوخذ اليمين دوغري.......... إنتبه إللي عا اليسار بتودي إلى عجلون .... رح ... نأجل زيارتنا إلى عجلون إلى  يوم ثاني ومن طريق آخر .
ـــ صارت الإشاره خضرا .... خليك ماشي دوغري... وهذاك أول منظر من آثارجرش إسمه " بوابة هدريان " 



بس مارح ندخل منه لأنه لازم نراجع مركز الزوار ... بعد 600 متر ، وندخل من البوابة الشرقية................




ـــ هاذا هو المدخل بدنا حوالي 3 ساعات وأكثر وإحنا نتجول بين ها الآثار
    الفورم ، المدرج الجنوبي ، شارع الأعمده ، الكنائس القديمة ، هيكل أرتميس ، الفسيفساء ، المدرج الشمالي ، ثم العودة إلى المدخل الجنوبي " بوابة هدريان " ورح نشوف ميدان سباق الخيل القديم وووووووووووووالخ
ــ أظن تعبنا مزبوط إذن ياالله  نشوف واحد من ها المطاعم الرائعة حتى نتغدى فيه ............ 



يااااااه ما أكثرها داخل الآثار أو خارجه أو في داخل المدينه ........ وبعد مانتغدى لازم نتمشى داخل المدينة القديمة...



 وبعدين نروح نتفرج على بعض المناطق الطبيعية الجميله مثل ثغرة عصفور ودير الليات وسوف وبورما ونحله وريمون  وساكب ودبين وسد الملك طلال ..............
















والآن صارت الساعة 5 مساء ً فقد حان وقت الرواح.........
ــــ يااااااااااااااااااااااااهـ من جرش إلى الجبيهة أخذت معانا ساعة واحدة 
ــ آآهـ ياصاحبي إن شاء الله إنبسطت ...... والله أنا شايفك مبسوط بس لاتنسى تكتب تقرير مدعوم بالصور وتبعثه للمنتدى ... يعني .. خلي الزملاء يتفرجوا ......
ــ أما أنا فسأكتب عن جرش مدينة الألف عامود وسأرسله للمنتدى مع الصور، بعد مانرسل تقرير الرحلة .


ـــ سلام .... أستودعكم الله ..........

وإلى لقاء في رحلة قادمة إلى مدينة جرش نفسها *

----------


## غسان

جميل جدا .. مشكور اخوي .. وبانتظار رحلاتك القادمه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يعطيك الف عافيه, رحله ممتعه

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## Sc®ipt

اسلوب حلو

شكرا

----------


## عاشق الحصن

خذوني معكم الرحله الجاي

مشكور على الموضوع اللي ولا اروع

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*[align=center]عاشق الحصن 


حضـِّر حالك المرَّة الجايه  الرحلة إلى وادي شعيب 


*** مداخلتك لطيفة ، فلك مني جزيل الشكر [/align]*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

شذى البنفسج 


شكرا ً

----------


## دليلة

كثير حلوووة طبيعتها

----------


## معاذ ملحم

موضوع رائع ومميز .... ورحلة جميله جدا جدا

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*[align=center]الأخ معاذ ملحم 

أشكرك على مداخلتك الطيبة هذه وعلى تواصلك المستمر [/align]*

----------

